# Why do older men go for younder women?



## lookinforhelpandhope

Like male in mid-40s to mid-50s going after female mid-30s?

Curious?


----------



## MSP

I always went for yonder women, because there were none in my area. 

"Avast, yonder wench! Come to a movie?"

Something like that.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

MSP said:


> I always went for yonder women, because there were none in my area.
> 
> "Avast, yonder wench! Come to a movie?"
> 
> Something like that.


Lol, can't edit the darn title!


----------



## Entropy3000

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Like male in mid-40s to mid-50s going after female mid-30s?
> 
> Curious?


These women are coming into their own.
Many are more sexual than when younger.
Many seem to be interested in older men. Maybe this is the big one. 
Opportunity?


----------



## Jellybeans

MSP said:


> I always went for yonder women, because there were none in my area.
> 
> "Avast, yonder wench! Come to a movie?"
> 
> Something like that.


----------



## Married but Happy

The fundamental biological basis for a woman's attraction is her youth and fertility. No matter what age a man is, that basis of attraction will exist, but of course can be superseded by many other factors because we have criteria other than reproductive potential.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

Married but Happy said:


> The fundamental biological basis for a woman's attraction is her youth and fertility. No matter what age a man is, that basis of attraction will exist, but of course can be superseded by many other factors because we have criteria other than reproductive potential.


I've been wondering whether there's more to it than that.


----------



## Wolf1974

If they are attractive and you have things in common why wouldn't you???


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

Wolf1974 said:


> If they are attractive and you have things in common why wouldn't you???


Yes, that's true.

I just wondered whether there was some underlying reason. I'm think of older men who actively pursue younger women.

Perhaps, in some people's eyes:

younger = less chance of emotional baggage, or easier to impress, or something else.


----------



## lovelygirl

Younger = more fresh, more sexually active, more seductive ...etc.


----------



## Wolf1974

Not for me but can't speak for others. 

I am attracted to women who take care of themselves regardless of age or how many kids they have
Not attracted to women who have constant drama or a piss poor attitude in life.

When looking at a woman that I am thinking about hitting on I don't really know their age anyway. Course online it's laid out for you lol


----------



## lovelygirl

Wolf1974 said:


> Not for me but can't speak for others.
> 
> I am attracted to women who take care of themselves regardless of age or how many kids they have
> Not attracted to women who have constant drama or a piss poor attitude in life.
> 
> When looking at a woman that I am thinking about hitting on I don't really know their age anyway. Course online it's laid out for you lol


What I said was very general and of course there are exceptions to the rules.

Supposing you have this older woman with wrinkles and this younger woman...
Both are seductive, clean...etc. Obviously you'd go for the younger one. 
Plus, usually a younger woman's sex drive is higher so no wonder why the 50 y.o man would choose that one.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Hmm, we met when I was 31 and he was 50. I think he pursued younger women because he had an image of himself as younger than he was, but he did look really good and we had a connection and surprisingly we had a lot in common. Plus we met at a race and both looked good.... He says I'm really an older person in a younger person's body. Our age difference seldom occurs to me except when we talk about things we saw and did when we were kids.
We've been together for 9 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelygirl

lifeistooshort said:


> Hmm, we met when I was 31 and he was 50. I think he pursued younger women because he had an image of himself as younger than he was, but he did look really good and we had a connection and surprisingly we had a lot in common. Plus we met at a race and both looked good.... He says I'm really an older person in a younger person's body. Our age difference seldom occurs to me except when we talk about things we saw and did when we were kids.
> We've been together for 9 years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See now! 
That's another thing I was thinking.

If I had to choose between a good looking younger boy (than me) and an good looking older man, I'd go for the latter.
He's supposed to be more mature and us women love maturity, responsibility and security in a man. 

Especially when older men are so good looking that they look way younger than their real age. I'd love that!


----------



## lifeistooshort

lovelygirl said:


> See now!
> That's another thing I was thinking.
> 
> If I had to choose between a good looking younger boy (than me) and an good looking older man, I'd go for the latter.
> He's supposed to be more mature and us women love maturity, responsibility and security in a man.
> 
> Especially when older men are so good looking that they look way younger than their real age. I'd love that!


I do like older men because they're as good as they're going to get, but I wasn't actively looking for one. I ran into my hb, we connected, and he was the age he was. I'm sure he looks a little older than he did when we met but I don't see it; I just see the wonderful guy with the hot body I fell in love with. If I step back and really look I guess he looks a little older but it's nothing to me. I just turned 40 and I'm sure I look a little older, though I'm told I'm holding up well, but he says he sees the woman he met. I think that's what happens when you have an intimate connection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974

lovelygirl said:


> What I said was very general and of course there are exceptions to the rules.
> 
> Supposing you have this older woman with wrinkles and this younger woman...
> Both are seductive, clean...etc. Obviously you'd go for the younger one.
> Plus, usually a younger woman's sex drive is higher so no wonder why the 50 y.o man would choose that one.


Not necessarily. I don't base who I go out with on looks alone. And totally disagree with the sex drive. Women near 40 go into sex overdrive. It's awesome lol


----------



## lovelygirl

Wolf1974 said:


> Not necessarily. I don't base who I go out with on looks alone. And totally disagree with the sex drive. *Women near 40 go into sex overdrive. * It's awesome lol


I have my doubts about that. Women go into overdrive in their 30s but that's for another thread.

I was referring to looks ONLY..but to be in a relationship with someone you need to consider more than just the looks. That's not debatable. We can agree on that.


----------



## Wolf1974

If you say so but I have dated plenty 35-45 and they are the ones that tell me consistently they have kicked into hormonal overdrive. I guess if you want me to think it's just my influence over them I can live with that as well


----------



## kitty2013

I like older men. 
My ex BF is 20+ years older than I am(He lied about his age). 
My husband is 10+ years older.
The oldest man ever showed me interest was 43+ years older than me, but I refused him (My father is 36 years older than me). My parents would have multiple heart attacks if I even considered to be with him lol. 

A younger woman makes an older man feel younger. 

P/S: If I could start my life all over, I would marry a guy of my own age. An older man does not necessarily mean more mature than a younger man.


----------



## jld

My grandfather was the same age as his mother-in-law. 

I asked my dad once why my grandmother married a man so much older than herself, and he said she didn't want anyone who would leave her. Her father had abandoned the family when she was a little girl.


----------



## bandit.45

Suppleness, softness, sexiness, lack of entitlement, energy, vivaciousness, tightness, smoothness, fertility, idolization, non competitiveness, more stable hormones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> I've been wondering whether there's more to it than that.


Not really. That's the core of it, but you can layer all kinds of things on top of that, or rationalize whatever floats your boat!


----------



## bandit.45

Lack of toe fungus, no cracked heels, no veracose veins, full head of hair, non pendulous breasts....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelygirl

bandit.45 said:


> Suppleness, softness, sexiness, lack of entitlement, energy, vivaciousness, tightness, smoothness, fertility, idolization, non competitiveness, more stable hormones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup: :iagree:


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

lovelygirl said:


> :smthumbup: :iagree:


I gotta say some older men are VERY attractive but maybe not more than 5-10 yrs older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

I am 43 and find men in their 60's very good looking, more so than so 30 or 40 year olds.


----------



## FormerSelf

Even through women in their twenties are cute and full o' energy...it just feels like creeper status for a guy my age (even though I look in my late twenties) to drool over 'em. But it seems like a lot of dudes my age get stuck on young thangs. I also find some women who aren't into dating and looking for marriage and security go for older dudes.


----------



## Mr The Other

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Like male in mid-40s to mid-50s going after female mid-30s?
> 
> Curious?


I am 37. The women that approach me with sexual interest are typically 19-22. It is not one way. They are too young and I am married, but despite the impression of threads like this, many men are envious - perhaps more of the idea.

I am mid-way between 20 and 54. Despite them being too young, I still find myself more attracted to 20-yo's than 54-yo's. Youth has its own charm.


----------



## lovelygirl

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> I gotta say some older men are VERY attractive but maybe not more than 5-10 yrs older.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


5-10 years older to me is the norm. 5 would be the ideal age difference between me and my man. 

But in this particular thread, the age gap I was referring to (and so was the OP) is 20 years older or more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround

Mr The Other said:


> I am 37. *The women that approach me with sexual interest are typically 19-22. It is not one way. *They are too young and I am married, but despite the impression of threads like this, many men are envious - perhaps more of the idea.
> 
> I am mid-way between 20 and 54. Despite them being too young, I still find myself more attracted to 20-yo's than 54-yo's. Youth has its own charm.


I'd watch out if I were you, you older men. Sometimes younger women do things "for a laugh" and you're "it" for the day or evening. 

And also, if you have a relationship already going on, they will refuse to remain discrete with you..... so they are bad bets as side flings as well.


----------



## Holland

lovelygirl said:


> I have my doubts about that. Women go into overdrive in their 30s but that's for another thread.
> 
> I was referring to looks ONLY..but to be in a relationship with someone you need to consider more than just the looks. That's not debatable. We can agree on that.


How old are you? Sex gets better and better with age IME, in my late 40's and I have great confidence, very HD (we average 10 - 15 times per week), kids are older so the stress of little ones goes away. 
Plus being peri/ or menopausal and the risk of pregnancy goes which means the sex life gets even better. No bad menopause effects here, no hot flushes or mood swings. I have an amazing amount of energy and love sex.


----------



## Mr The Other

The options I can think of, to answer the OP:
- Just wanting fun and living in the moment, rather than worrying where the relationship is going.
- Fun again, but generally, younger girls are better at giddy excitement.

Our departmental secretary is a 6 foot barbie doll. She was very excited to get to speak with me at a party. I asked her how old she was and she replied "twenty". I asked how old she was really and she replied "nineteen". Clearly I am not going to do anything, but it boost my ego.


----------



## JCD

lovelygirl said:


> See now!
> That's another thing I was thinking.
> 
> If I had to choose between a good looking younger boy (than me) and an good looking older man, I'd go for the latter.
> He's supposed to be more mature and us women love maturity, responsibility and security in a man.
> 
> Especially when older men are so good looking that they look way younger than their real age. I'd love that!


Could you please point this out to Faithful Wife. Because she says people like you don't exist and this is NOT a feminine trait.


----------



## JCD

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> I've been wondering whether there's more to it than that.


They are younger, prettier, less cynical, a bit less fiscally secure, so they are actually GRATEFUL for what a guy can provide (sorry my older ladies...everyone, even [gasp] women can take things for granted), and they make a man feel young and successful when he has her.

I am sure that more women would like to do a Demi Moore, though I'd personal pick something a bit better than an Ashton...but younger men don't seem as interested in older women.

Whether younger women are interested in older men is a subject of debate. I have been told quite directly that young women do NOT like older men (this after them panting after Liam (61) Neeson)...so it seems all you ladies are aberrations. 

Take it as granted that, all other things being equal, everyone wouldn't mind someone young, hot, rich with a great personality who loves them to bits. 

Life doesn't always offer us this...


----------



## Unique Username

Younger women are malleable...more likely to think an older man is the moon and the stars.

Also a huge ego stroke to the old coot.

The Mature man dates age appropriate.

The average "Joe" couldn't pull off what Hugh Hefner, Larry King, and Donald Trump can.


----------



## BeachGuy

"Some" older men are attracted to younger women. Other older men are attracted to women their own age and still others are attracted to women older than them. Same goes for women. It's all relative.

Me...I'm attracted to "women". I'm Al Pacino in Scent of a Woman.


----------



## JCD

BeachGuy said:


> "Some" older men are attracted to younger women. Other older men are attracted to women their own age and still others are attracted to women older than them. Same goes for women. It's all relative.
> 
> Me...I'm attracted to "women". I'm Al Pacino in Scent of a Woman.


If I was blind, I would take what I could get too.

Just saying.


----------



## samyeagar

Women in their thirties are the best of both worlds. Still have the tight youthful bodies with the wisdom and sexual awareness to go with it


----------



## WyshIknew

coffee4me said:


> For sure I can't compete with ALL of that.... I'm tooooo old
> I may need to get a few cats


----------



## Married but Happy

I find _some_ women of whatever age attractive, but the traits that make them so differ somewhat with their age. Intellect, personality and life experience becoming increasingly important as youthful appeal fades (as long as I still find them physically attractive, and many are). However, personality, maturity, responsibility and integrity matter greatly no matter what age they are.

For a serious, lasting relationship, I vastly prefer someone within 10 years of my age, like my wife. Project forward 20 or 30 or more years, and you can probably understand why a more modest age difference is going to (usually) mean more stability and compatibility and less potential for drama or failure.

For anything else, age doesn't matter as long as my other criteria are met. My last long term FWB was 27 years younger. She pursued me, but it was clear that neither of us wanted a permanent relationship.


----------



## southern wife

lovelygirl said:


> Younger = more fresh, more sexually active, more seductive ...etc.


Not necessarily. 

A woman in the same age group (mid 40 to 50) can be so much more seductive than her younger counterparts.


----------



## JCD

southern wife said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> A woman in the same age group (mid 40 to 50) can be so much more seductive than her younger counterparts.


She has SKILLZ!


I was reading something written by this 'playa' whose goal in life is to have sex with a woman from every country without paying for it directly. (I guess I should applaud him for having ANY goal at all...[golf clap])

He was in Brazil. Now the 'playa' was an olive complected hirsute man of athletic but modest build. His friend was a blonde, blue eyed British god.

Blonde cut a swath through the local ladies by dint of his appearance. He didn't have the skills of the Caveman.

The Caveman cut a swath through skills. He didn't have the looks of Lord Fauntleroy.

Just saying. Though I appreciate an older woman who knows the game and is delighted to play it. I've met several.


----------



## melw74

Who knows, you need to ask my husband..... I am 37 hes 59.

I just asked him, he smiled and said, "but i never did go after you, you went after me" hes right, He told me he never thought for a second i would be interested in him when we met, he thought i was way out of his league... Awwwwww:smthumbup:.

When my husband and I met, we just clicked, age never really came into it, for me all i thought was how much i really liked him, he was a real joker, and always smiling.... he came out of a really bad relationship, he had lost everything, but still he was smiling, nothing really got him down at all.

We just got on really really well, he was a friend of a friend.... the friend was helping at at the time, as he was going through a really bad time, we had loads in common, we gave each other butterflies when we saw each other, things got serious pretty quick for us.... we both knew that we wanted to be together, and we both had met our soul mate.... 

I mean we have had our rough patches in the past like anyone, but things are great, and never been better for us.... we never think, or really have never thought anything of the age gap, if you love someone, then you love someone..... I do not think that age comes into it when your an adult.


----------



## Jellybeans

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> I gotta say some older men are VERY attractive but maybe not more than 5-10 yrs older.


There are sooo many attractive men older than that to me.



FormerSelf said:


> I also find some women who aren't into dating and looking for marriage and security go for older dudes.


Not me. I never want to get married. 

My last date is in his late forties (soon to be fifty) and I just think he is so handsome. First time I have dated anyone that much older and I really enjoyed the dynamic. It's not about security for me since I work, own my own home and do not want to get married. Just very attracted to him. He seemed so calm compared to a lot of guys my age. I will definitely date older again and consider it for a relationship as I quite liked it. Also, he was very attentive and took time with things that maybe some others guys my own age don't put as much time into.


----------



## southern wife

JCD said:


> She has SKILLZ!


Rawwrr! Skills along with a mad sexual desire and knows what she wants. 

She's also apt to be more classy, than let's say sl*tty, than her younger counterparts. Notice I said "apt to be". 

Another thing is that a woman in the age group I've mentioned is probably going to be more comfortable in her own skin. And from what I've read on this board, men like that.


----------



## JCD

southern wife said:


> Rawwrr! Skills along with a mad sexual desire and knows what she wants.
> 
> She's also apt to be more classy, than let's say sl*tty, than her younger counterparts. Notice I said "apt to be".
> 
> Another thing is that a woman in the age group I've mentioned is probably going to be more comfortable in her own skin. And from what I've read on this board, men like that.


Character counts. And having made mistakes earlier, she will avoid those relationship pratfalls in the future...

though, thinking about one good hearted woman I know...that isn't necessarily assured 

Franklin wrote a letter in praise of older women and one of the key points is they didn't waste a lot of time...


----------



## Jellybeans

You know I love you SW, you are my sister, but being apt to sleep around isn't age-related. There are plenty of people older and younger who sleep around and others who don't. It's about the person. I personally am not into random/casual sex.


----------



## southern wife

Jellybeans said:


> You know I love you SW, you are my sister, but being apt to *sleep around* isn't age-related. There are plenty of people older and younger who sleep around and others who don't. It's about the person. I personally am not into random/casual sex.



JB, darling I love you too, but sleeping around isn't what I was referring to. More so in the way they dress. It's just my observation where I live.


----------



## Jellybeans

Ah, I see. But some older ladies dress  too! Cheap is cheap, no matter the age. Hahahahaha.

Luckily you and I are both very classy ladies.  ::clinks glasses with SW::


----------



## doubletrouble

Speaking in generalities (I'll prolly get slapped for this):

An older woman knows men better. 
An older man knows women better (all other things being equal).

I've had women 30 years my junior hit on me very seriously and unmistakably. I've had lovers who are generally no more than a decade or so younger than me. W is 11 years younger, and the best part of that is she knows who she is, she's not flaky like a young gal can be (talking early 20s) and she knows a few things (skillz!). 

So for fun, a young gal can be quite intoxicating -- for a while. But for a serious relationship, someone more your age and capability in life is a better choice. Generally speaking. There are no absolutes. 

To say men are always looking for a younger woman isn't quite accurate. For an LTR, they're looking for the right woman. 

My W never had an 8 track in her car. But she has used them and knows what they are. DD is almost 25; neither she nor any of her friends have ever seen an 8 track in operation. They were born into the world of CDs and iPods. Music, often a topic in relationships, can't be related to in the same way with a young gal. Politics; they haven't got the historical perspective. They lack wisdom. But they have enthusiasm. Idealism. Narrow-mindedness (even though they are self-described as "chill"). 

Too much age difference means you're raising a kid, to some extent. Teaching them things about life. That may be a great role for a couple, and feed their intimacy. But those relationships are the exceptions that prove the rule, if there is a rule.


----------



## doubletrouble

EssDub and JB, you are both very classy ladies. I only know this from reading a thousand of your posts, but it gives me a little insight. 

I'd love to be a fly on the wall near where you two were sharing that second bottle of wine!


----------



## southern wife

Jellybeans said:


> Ah, I see. But some older ladies dress  too! Cheap is cheap, no matter the age. Hahahahaha.
> 
> Luckily you and I are both very classy ladies.  ::clinks glasses with SW::


:toast: to you, my friend!


----------



## southern wife

doubletrouble said:


> EssDub and JB, you are both very classy ladies. I only know this from reading a thousand of your posts, but it gives me a little insight.
> 
> I'd love to be a fly on the wall near where you two were sharing that second bottle of wine!


 :lol:


----------



## doubletrouble

There's something else women have told me all my life: 

Women don't get better looking with age (this is not my opinion; it's what many women have told me). 

Men, on the other hand, do get better looking with age. 

It's not fair, they say.


----------



## doubletrouble

Jellybeans said:


> Ah, I see. But some older ladies dress  too! Cheap is cheap, no matter the age. Hahahahaha.
> 
> Luckily you and I are both very classy ladies.  ::clinks glasses with SW::


OMG W and I were in the grocery store the other day and saw a gal, at least 50-something, dressed like a damned cheerleader! It was disgusting. And far too much makeup. 

Age gracefully, I say.


----------



## Jellybeans

doubletrouble said:


> EssDub and JB, you are both very classy ladies. I only know this from reading a thousand of your posts, but it gives me a little insight.
> 
> I'd love to be a fly on the wall near where you two were sharing that second bottle of wine!


:smthumbup: Oh and I love the "EssDub" spelling. 

I think it does take "the right woman" - not so much age, but who you are compatible with in the end. 

I think that an age difference could be good and bad in some cases. Obviously lots of political and music/pop culture references may be off. 



doubletrouble said:


> Women don't get better looking with age (this is not my opinion; it's what many women have told me).
> 
> Men, on the other hand, do get better looking with age.


Not always. But I do believe that society idealizes women's youth much moreso than men's.


----------



## southern wife

So, let's have a little fun, how old do y'all think these 2 are?

* *


----------



## Jellybeans

First of all, is that you, my friend? 

Ok I will guess... 48 and 56. (I don't want to guess wrong). Lol


----------



## doubletrouble

JB that's so true; just look at magazine covers at the local grocery store. 

W said she spent a lot of time and energy with her girls (one was a stepdaughter for about 10 years) telling them their bodies aren't THEM, and they don't need to act/dress like Cosmo girls in order to be attractive. 

This worked well with her own daughter, but the other girl's parents weren't quite as astute. The mom was a meth ho, the dad a scumbag. He never saw anything wrong with his daughter dressing like a skank. Hmm, come to think of it, she's a 20-something in a relationship with a gu in his 40s. 

Youth has been revered in all cultures, always. But it's not "the thing" when looking for a relationship.


----------



## doubletrouble

Jellybeans said:


> First of all, is that you, my friend?
> 
> Ok I will guess... 48 and 56. (I don't want to guess wrong). Lol


I'd say that's a pretty good guess.


----------



## Caribbean Man

southern wife said:


> So, let's have a little fun, how old do y'all think these 2 are?



I know, but all I would say is that,
They look pretty _young-and-in_ love to me...

BTW, Nice dress.


----------



## Jellybeans

Was I right?!


----------



## southern wife

One more....how old are these 3?


***


----------



## Caribbean Man

Jellybeans said:


> Was I right?!


JB, you are _never_ wrong around SW.
Even if you are wrong, she makes you feel _all right!_


----------



## southern wife

Jellybeans said:


> Was I right?!


I'm going to wait for a few more guesses.


----------



## lovelygirl

Holland said:


> How old are you? Sex gets better and better with age IME, in my late 40's and I have great confidence, very HD (we average 10 - 15 times per week), kids are older so the stress of little ones goes away.
> Plus being peri/ or menopausal and the risk of pregnancy goes which means the sex life gets even better. No bad menopause effects here, no hot flushes or mood swings. I have an amazing amount of energy and love sex.


I'm 26. 

It's good that you're feeling great so far but AFTER the 50, women usually become LD. So wait for another few years..
(although I don't wish that upon you)


----------



## southern wife

What about the 3 gals?


----------



## southern wife

coffee4me said:


> Ok... LMAO. I have 2 years left the clock is ticking before I dry up.


You poor thing, coffee! Shall we start digging your grave now? :lol:


----------



## JCD

southern wife said:


> So, let's have a little fun, how old do y'all think these 2 are?


I would guess both at about 53


----------



## southern wife

coffee4me said:


> They look early 40's early 20's early 30's left to right


The one on the right is the same girl with the guy. You guess she was "your age" then said early 30's?


----------



## JCD

southern wife said:


> One more....how old are these 3?
> 
> ]


46, 39, and 51


----------



## JCD

southern wife said:


> The one on the right is the same girl with the guy. You guess she was "your age" then said early 30's?


I am happy to say I didn't see this post until after I had made my guess. First was 53, second was 51.

Waiting to see how well I did.


----------



## southern wife

coffee4me said:


> They look early 40's early 20's early 30's left to right


Left to right looking at the picture? Or IN the picture? :scratchhead:


----------



## larry.gray

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Lol, can't edit the darn title!


Click "edit" on your first post. If you change the title there it will change the title of the thread.


----------



## southern wife

southern wife said:


> So, let's have a little fun, how old do y'all think these 2 are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok time for the reveal: This is my oldest sister and her boyfriend. She is 51 and he is 61.


----------



## southern wife

southern wife said:


> One more....how old are these 3?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the pic, left to right! All three are sisters.
> 
> I'm on the left: 43
> 
> Middle is 50
> 
> On right, my oldest sister, is 51.


----------



## JCD

southern wife said:


> Looking at the pic, left to right! All three are sisters.
> 
> I'm on the left: 43
> 
> Middle is 50
> 
> On right, my oldest sister, is 51.


Blew it on the middle one. I was all over the place on her.


----------



## Jellybeans

Caribbean Man said:


> JB, you are _never_ wrong around SW.
> Even if you are wrong, she makes you feel _all right!_


Lol. That's why she's one of my favorites on TAM! EssDub is my soul sista!

Looking good, ESSDUB!  Aw and love the sisterly pic. Sisters make the world go round (even if you want to strangle them sometimes).


----------



## southern wife

Fenris said:


> I'm going to say 29 for all 3. And I'm right. *What did I win?*


Grope Hugs for life!


----------



## southern wife

coffee4me said:


> Wow! Looking good
> 
> You'll have to tell her she's over 50 and therefore LD


I've buried her already in my back yard. :lol: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## karole

lovelygirl said:


> I'm 26.
> 
> It's good that you're feeling great so far but AFTER the 50, women usually become LD. So wait for another few years..
> (although I don't wish that upon you)


That's a new one on me. I'm 51 and I'm not LD - thank goodness.


----------



## southern wife

Jellybeans said:


> Lol. That's why she's one of my favorites on TAM! EssDub is my soul sista!
> 
> Looking good, ESSDUB!  Aw and love the sisterly pic. Sisters make the world go round (*even if you want to strangle them sometimes*).



Not these 2 sisters. They are wonderful people.


Now my other 2 sisters.............yep strangle!


----------



## southern wife

karole said:


> That's a new one on me. I'm 51 and I'm not LD - thank goodness.


We need to start your grave, too. We'll have a TAM grave yard and put you beside coffee!


----------



## Jellybeans

southern wife said:


> Now my other 2 sisters.............yep strangle!


There's always at least one! :rofl:


----------



## doubletrouble

Woah, five sisters? Any brothers? If there was only one brother, wow, my hat's off to him!


----------



## doubletrouble

Jellybeans said:


> There's always at least one! :rofl:


You're right! I have one sister and I would love to strangle her -- sometimes. 

She would say the same thing about her one brother, whom I've never met....


----------



## southern wife

doubletrouble said:


> Woah, five sisters? Any brothers? If there was only one brother, wow, my hat's off to him!


One brother!


----------



## doubletrouble

*Re: Why do older men go for younger women?*



southern wife said:


> One brother!


Oh the poor bastard. How old is he? If he had any luck at all, he'd be the oldest.


----------



## karole

southern wife said:


> We need to start your grave, too. We'll have a TAM grave yard and put you beside coffee!


Thank you!! I am a firm believer that the more sex you have, the more sex you want. So, my husband has made it abundantly clear on numerous occasions, that he intends to do everything in his power to keep me HD until I depart this world - whatever age that may be!!


----------



## southern wife

*Re: Why do older men go for younger women?*



doubletrouble said:


> Oh the poor bastard. How old is he? If he had any luck at all, he'd be the oldest.


He is 48.


----------



## MSP

FormerSelf said:


> Even through women in their twenties are cute and full o' energy...it just feels like creeper status for a guy my age (even though I look in my late twenties) to drool over 'em.


This is a new way of thinking and I think it stems from influence by younger women who don't want to be hit on by older men (except when they do want to be). Historically, older men married much younger women all the time. I'll concede that there were times where it greatly favoured the men at the women's expense, but those were actually quite rare. The vast majority of the time, everyone was pretty content with their lot. 

Although, I will give you that drooling is most likely creepy, regardless of your age. You should get your teeth refitted.


----------



## DoF

Age is just a #.

I've seen 18 year old that will put a 50 year old to shame and the other way around.

It comes down to the "who the person is, how the person is".....whatever the age.


----------



## MSP

melw74 said:


> he smiled and said, "but i never did go after you, you went after me" hes right


There is a saying: "A man chases a woman until she catches him".


----------



## southern wife

Oh I'll also add that my oldest sister is the proud Grandma of 2 babies. Her oldest son is 30, youngest son is 25. They both now have babies.


----------



## bandit.45

Younger women taste better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble

*Re: Why do older men go for younger women?*



southern wife said:


> He is 48.


Ach -- send him my regards. 
or condolences!


----------



## southern wife

Fenris said:


> Imagine the hand me downs he had to wear!!!


:lol:


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

Interesting discussion, thank you for all the replies 

The reason I asked the question is that, being separated form my husband, I've been getting out and about a lot more socially. Just for the record NOT looking to get involved with anyone right but I have come across quite a few older guys who showed some interest. Between 10-15 years older. Ironiclly no interest from guys of my own age.

So I got me wondering why older guys were showing an interest when mid-30s guys are not.

I was also surprise to find a couple of them attractive.

I think for me it's the quiet confidence. Sort of self-assured but not arrogant.


----------



## Jellybeans

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Just for the record NOT looking to get involved with anyone right but I have come across quite a few older guys who showed some interest. Between 10-15 years older. Ironiclly no interest from guys of my own age.


I would live this up! Honestly, now that I've gone older, I don't want to go back to younger. Lol. I would like to sort of stay in this and try it on for size a bit more.

Could be the mid-30s guys are also dating younger? Maybe? Or paired off. 



lookinforhelpandhope said:


> I think for me it's the quiet confidence. Sort of self-assured but not arrogant.


Yep! That is definitely attractive.


----------



## doubletrouble

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Interesting discussion, thank you for all the replies
> 
> The reason I asked the question is that, being separated form my husband, I've been getting out and about a lot more socially. Just for the record NOT looking to get involved with anyone right but I have come across quite a few older guys who showed some interest. Between 10-15 years older. Ironiclly no interest from guys of my own age.
> 
> So I got me wondering why older guys were showing an interest when mid-30s guys are not.
> 
> I was also surprise to find a couple of them attractive.
> 
> *I think for me it's the quiet confidence. Sort of self-assured but not arrogant*.


Older guys aren't so testosterone driven (insert another word there for real world). They've already proven who they are, what they want, know their limitations and their "good stuff." The young bucks are still figuring out who they are, what their style is and so forth.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

Jellybeans said:


> I would live this up! Honestly, now that I've gone older, I don't want to go back to younger. Lol. I would like to sort of stay in this and try it on for size a bit more.
> 
> Could be the mid-30s guys are also dating younger? Maybe? Or paired off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! That is definitely attractive.


Jelly, you always make so much sense!!

I think you're right in that a lot of mid-30s guys are settled down and raising kids. I might also have a lot to do with the fact that my hobbies tend to also appeal to men around the 40s-early 50's mark.

It's tempting to give it a shot. There's something very alluring about a man whose smart, got his sh*t together, confident and knows what the ladies like :smthumbup:


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

doubletrouble said:


> Older guys aren't so testosterone driven (insert another word there for real world). They've already proven who they are, what they want, know their limitations and their "good stuff." The young bucks are still figuring out who they are, what their style is and so forth.


YES! That describes perfectly what I was trying to say.

I'm just a little surprise that guys in their 30s aren't already at the point.


----------



## southern wife

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> YES! That describes perfectly what I was trying to say.
> 
> I'm just a little surprise that guys in their 30s aren't already at the point.


Most guys in their 30s are freshly married and starting their own families, or looking for Mrs. Right.


----------



## Jumpnrun

I have found that most men do not "mature" till around either side of 30, and most women mature around mid-20's so take that up and a mid 40 male and a mid-30 female are at about the same stage of what they want out of life in a relationship. They both understand communication, devotion, respect, etc are what makes relationships work not games. The only issue is if the mid-30 women wants kids or not as most mid- 40 men are done in that area.


----------



## Machiavelli

Jumpnrun said:


> I have found that most men do not "mature" till around either side of 30, and most women mature around mid-20's so take that up and a mid 40 male and a mid-30 female are at about the same stage of what they want out of life in a relationship. They both understand communication, devotion, respect, etc are what makes relationships work not games. The only issue is if the mid-30 women wants kids or not as most mid- 40 men are done in that area.


A good chunk of mid-30s women are also finished in that area, since 33% are classed as infertile.

And that's the biological driver behind older men going for younger women. Women are at their hottest at age 25 for a reason.


----------



## Holland

lovelygirl said:


> I'm 26.
> 
> It's good that you're feeling great so far but AFTER the 50, women usually become LD. So wait for another few years..
> (although I don't wish that upon you)


So not true according to all the over 50 women I know. What sort of books are you reading to get this info? Or is your aim simply to try and make people feel bad? Not working here


----------



## WyshIknew

southern wife said:


> One more....how old are these 3?
> 
> 
> ***


The one on the left looks 21, and mighty fine!


----------



## vellocet

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Like male in mid-40s to mid-50s going after female mid-30s?
> 
> Curious?


Beats the hell out of me. I think men that go for much younger women are fools. The age difference may not be so apparent when the man is 40 and the woman is 25 or even 30.

But when she is still a good looking 40 year old, he is going to start looking like a grandpa.

Hell even in the reverse, knew it would happen. Look at Demi and Ashton. Don't get me wrong, Demi still looks good for her age, but a young guy like Ashton is going to be comparing her to the women his age. And boom, he was gone.

People need to start realizing they need to find someone they can grow old with rather than looking for that young hottie. It will only bring them heartache in the future.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Holland said:


> So not true according to all the over 50 women I know. What sort of books are you reading to get this info? Or is your aim simply to try and make people feel bad? Not working here



I'm sorry, I have to chuckle at a 26 year old claiming to know what happens to most after 50. Maybe she didn't mean it how it came across.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

southern wife said:


> What about the 3 gals?


WOW SW....what a beautiful picture, and you all look so young. Seriously...and I am noticing one other thing in the picture (which I will keep to myself...and it is VERY IMPRESSIVE as I have noted much earlier in another thread picture) 

How do you keep yourself looking that young??????? 

Wow!


----------



## NextTimeAround

vellocet said:


> Beats the hell out of me. I think men that go for much younger women are fools. The age difference may not be so apparent when the man is 40 and the woman is 25 or even 30.
> 
> But when she is still a good looking 40 year old, he is going to start looking like a grandpa.
> 
> Hell even in the reverse, knew it would happen. Look at Demi and Ashton. Don't get me wrong, Demi still looks good for her age, but a young guy like Ashton is going to be comparing her to the women his age. And boom, he was gone.
> 
> People need to start realizing they need to find someone they can grow old with rather than looking for that young hottie. It will only bring them heartache in the future.


or how about Clint Eastwood and his last wife: or Murdoch and his last wife........


----------



## lovelygirl

southern wife said:


> southern wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more....how old are these 3?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the pic, left to right! All three are sisters.
> 
> I'm on the left: 43
> 
> Middle is 50
> 
> On right, my oldest sister, is 51.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ladies!!!! :smthumbup::smnotworthy:
Click to expand...


----------



## lovelygirl

southern wife said:


> Oh I'll also add that my oldest sister is the proud Grandma of 2 babies. Her oldest son is 30, youngest son is 25. They both now have babies.


I want to marry the 30 y.o son of your oldest sister. 
Almost perfect age gap....plus...that way I can have beautiful babies. 


Wait a second...is he already married? :scratchhead: 

*************

Back on topic, I agree with vellocet.
There's gotta be a limit to the age difference.
10 years would be the maximum that I'd go for. 
More difference would make my man look like a grandpa...as the years go by. [unless my man is in a VERY good shape for his age] but this would be an exception to the rule.

The same thing goes when the woman is WAY older. She'll start to look like a mom to him, not like a wife.

[I want to add, there are exceptions to the general rule though.]


----------



## chillymorn

why not? 

lots of older women go for younger men now days.

if you can pull it off why not?


----------



## RedRose14

I am 11 years younger than my Hubby, but it wasn't my age that attracted him to me, it was just that he found me as cute as a wee button, still does, the age is irrelevant, for us anyway


----------



## WyshIknew

RedRose14 said:


> I am 11 years younger than my Hubby, but it wasn't my age that attracted him to me, it was just that he found me as cute as a wee button, still does, the age is irrelevant, for us anyway



7 for us.


----------



## Jellybeans

vellocet said:


> Beats the hell out of me. I think men that go for much younger women are fools.
> 
> People need to start realizing they need to find someone they can grow old with rather than looking for that young hottie. It will only bring them heartache in the future.


Maybe they just really like eachother. Maybe it's not about being a "hottie" or just physical. The old man I was dating (ha) has fifteen years on me and I didn't like him solely because of a physical sense, though he was handsome. I just liked his vibe/intelligence and we had chemistry. 

It does happen.


----------



## Machiavelli

I robbed the cradle. My wife is 2 years younger.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I just googled this subject and found an interesting article which talks about older men and younger women sharing the same need for a connection. Interesting. I had never looked at it this way. I can see some truth in it. 

My wife happens to be only 1 year younger than me, so I guess I robbed the cradle too. 

THE REAL REASON OLDER MEN LOVE TO DATE YOUNGER WOMEN « Anastasiaruth


----------



## pidge70

I Notice The Details said:


> I just googled this subject and found an interesting article which talks about older men and younger women sharing the same need for a connection. Interesting. I had never looked at it this way.
> 
> I can see some truth in it. My wife happens to be only 1 year younger than me.
> 
> THE REAL REASON OLDER MEN LOVE TO DATE YOUNGER WOMEN « Anastasiaruth


I'm a cougar.....Joe is one year younger than me as well.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

I Notice The Details said:


> I just googled this subject and found an interesting article which talks about older men and younger women sharing the same need for a connection. Interesting. I had never looked at it this way. I can see some truth in it.
> 
> My wife happens to be only 1 year younger than me, so I guess I robbed the cradle too.
> 
> THE REAL REASON OLDER MEN LOVE TO DATE YOUNGER WOMEN « Anastasiaruth


That actually makes a lot of sense, thank you for posting!


----------



## doubletrouble

I'm on old pervert; my wife's 11 years younger than me. 

Wait, that's not the reason. 

Never mind!


----------



## vellocet

NextTimeAround said:


> or how about Clint Eastwood and his last wife: or Murdoch and his last wife........


I love Clint, but he is a fool. They only wanted him for his fame and money.


----------



## vellocet

chillymorn said:


> why not?
> 
> lots of older women go for younger men now days.
> 
> if you can pull it off why not?


It didn't get pulled off for Demi, and it was all too predictable how that was going to turn out.


----------



## southern wife

coffee, I feel differently than you do. I feel that my 40's (something) self is MUCH more hotter, confident, etc. than my 20's self. I'm more comfortable in my own skin than I was back then. Not trying to sound conceded or anything of that nature, but that's the way I feel. I'm also more financially sound than I was in my 20's, even after my upcoming separation and buying my own house.


----------



## vellocet

pidge70 said:


> I'm a cougar.....Joe is one year younger than me as well.


Well you just wait until he is a 70 year old codger and you are still a relatively hottie at 69!!


----------



## southern wife

coffee4me said:


> I am all of those things too SW, financially secure, confident, etc.
> 
> I've had far more men tell me I'm sexy in my 40's than I did in my 20's.
> 
> The point was that I can see the appeal that an older man would have to my 20's self. The personality traits are different than who I am now and I can see that to some men that kind of trusting wanting to please girl would be more appealing.


Ok thanks for that clarification, because YES you're sexy and confident...and sweet!


----------



## WyshIknew

coffee4me said:


> For me when the opportunity arose to be with a much younger man I figured out why not.
> 
> He was nice to look at but after talking to him . Snooze fest- he was bright and had a lot going in for a man his age but not much he could offer in the way if sharing life experiences etc. I felt like patting him on the head and sending him home to momma. Just not my thing but I can see the appeal of a younger person for others.
> 
> My 20's self was much hotter than my 40's self. She would have been more attentive to an older man's words as she would want to soak up the knowledge she was being given. She would have been extremely willing and wanting to please. She didn't know herself well enough to know what she truly wanted so was more go with the flow even if she decided later she didn't enjoy it. But my 20 year old self was not attracted to any man in their 40's because they all reminded me of my dad,
> 
> My 25 year old self was a great and probably hot girl. She was sweet, trusting. Probably far more appealing than the 47 year old interesting but jaded woman I am now





southern wife said:


> coffee, I feel differently than you do. I feel that my 40's (something) self is MUCH more hotter, confident, etc. than my 20's self. I'm more comfortable in my own skin than I was back then. Not trying to sound conceded or anything of that nature, but that's the way I feel. I'm also more financially sound than I was in my 20's, even after my upcoming separation and buying my own house.


Well hope I'm not being inappropriate but I think you are both as hot as a hot thing, both of you are funny and intelligent and if I were not happily married, and the opportunity presented itself I would rather step out with you than some little girl of 20.


----------



## Wolf1974

Confidence is the big it factor for myself and many men. It's hard to put a label on it and maybe the sole reason I prefer women my age. It's seems like women in their 20's sleep with you to get you, or push into a relationship or create one. Women my age have sex cause they want to and they enjoy it. That is super sexy to me


----------



## RedRose14

WyshIknew said:


> Well hope I'm not being inappropriate but I think you are both as hot as a hot thing, both of you are funny and intelligent and if I were not happily married, and the opportunity presented itself I would rather step out with you than some little girl of 20.


Lots of men would feel the same way as you Swysh, no doubt about it


----------



## vellocet

Now this is what frosts me. Everyone assumed she was after his money!!!


----------



## Machiavelli

vellocet said:


> I love Clint, but he is a fool. They only wanted him for his fame and money.


Naturally. But he doesn't care, he's an alpha.


----------



## lovelygirl

vellocet said:


> Now this is what frosts me. Everyone assumed she was after his money!!!


I was about to eat and you made me throw up. 

Thanx! 
At least I won't be gaining any more calories this evening.

But yeah, such age difference is very disgusting. I agree and I think age matters. Forget about the cliché "age doesn't matter when it comes to love.."


----------



## Horizon

Tightness


----------



## GTdad

WyshIknew said:


> Well hope I'm not being inappropriate but I think you are both as hot as a hot thing, both of you are funny and intelligent and if I were not happily married, and the opportunity presented itself I would rather step out with you than some little girl of 20.


Hear hear, well said Wysh.


----------



## chillymorn

Horizon said:


> Tightness


----------



## ScarletBegonias

southern wife said:


> coffee, I feel differently than you do. I feel that my 40's (something) self is MUCH more hotter, confident, etc. than my 20's self. I'm more comfortable in my own skin than I was back then. Not trying to sound conceded or anything of that nature, but that's the way I feel. I'm also more financially sound than I was in my 20's, even after my upcoming separation and buying my own house.


I notice this about myself as I get older. Hitting 30 was liberating. 31 has been even better. I'm thinking I will be feeling like one sexy sexy goddess by the time I hit 35 and beyond.
30 felt like someone took an elephant off my shoulders and I was FREEEE!! lol 

my mind,my finances,my body,my style...it ALL just came together and it keeps getting more amazing


----------



## I Notice The Details

ScarletBegonias said:


> I notice this about myself as I get older. Hitting 30 was liberating. 31 has been even better. I'm thinking I will be feeling like one sexy sexy goddess by the time I hit 35 and beyond.
> 30 felt like someone took an elephant off my shoulders and I was FREEEE!! lol
> 
> my mind,my finances,my body,my style...it ALL just came together and it keeps getting more amazing


Your confidence is soaring....and that is very sexy in a lady!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I Notice The Details said:


> Your confidence is soaring....and that is very sexy in a lady!!!


 I still have my moments and I have them often. But it's nowhere near as earth shattering and dramatic as when I was younger


----------



## doubletrouble

ScarBees, c'mon, the difference between 30 and 31? That's just a few days, girl! 

Think about the difference between 30 and 40. 

Wait for it.... wait for it..... ahhhhh, 40! MLC time (ha ha) and you are just hitting your stride, baby! (EssDub has a very good point)


----------



## tornado

Im confused. I thought when your wife turned 40, you just traded her in for a couple of 20 year olds. Is that not correct?


----------



## Shoto1984

I'm 48, single again after 13 years, and dating. Most of my dates have come from one of those online sites you see ads for. What I see is that both men and women are looking to date younger. I see women who state an age range that starts from a few years younger then they are and then go down to 15 years younger ie they don't want someone their age.


----------



## Married but Happy

tornado said:


> Im confused. I thought when your wife turned 40, you just traded her in for a couple of 20 year olds. Is that not correct?


Demand far exceeds supply. It's economically infeasible! (Unfortuanately, except for a select few ...)


----------



## southern wife

ScarletBegonias said:


> I still have my moments and I have them often. But it's nowhere near as earth shattering and dramatic as when I was younger


And they'll get less and less as you get older.


----------



## Happyfamily

vellocet said:


> People need to start realizing they need to find someone they can grow old with rather than looking for that young hottie. It will only bring them heartache in the future.


Good thing we have experts to tell us what makes us happy.

Because for a minute there I thought I loved my husband, and that he loved me. Thanks for straightening this out for me. So this is what heartache looks like.

I take it the converse is true as well then: if you marry someone your own age it will only bring you happiness in the future.


----------



## doubletrouble

I didn't read it that way, Happy. I thought he was saying that if you marry a younger person, just because they're a hottie, you could be sorely disappointed. 

I know some hotties I wouldn't touch with someone else's 10 foot pole.


----------



## Happyfamily

doubletrouble said:


> I didn't read it that way, Happy. I thought he was saying that if you marry a younger person, just because they're a hottie, you could be sorely disappointed.
> 
> I know some hotties I wouldn't touch with someone else's 10 foot pole.


Fair enough if we are speaking to toddlers or young children. This is an adult forum where not a single person thinks that the only important matter in spouses is their looks. 

Since we are speaking as adults to other adults then what purpose could possibly be served with these kinds of false dichotomies? You have changed his wording. His wording was "rather than" a young hottie, which makes it a choice between two things: you can choose either a young hottie or else someone you can grow old with.

This implicitly carries with it the premise that the more repulsive someone is to you physically, the better candidate they are for growing old with. 

Innumerable studies show that physical beauty is correlated with all kinds of good things like better health, better reproductive capability and other desirable things. That is precisely why millions of years of evolution has imprinted in men the preference for beauty. 

So, being captain obvious here, you can select a young and beautiful woman who has all of the other wonderful characteristics making for a happy marriage.


----------



## vellocet

Referring to Clint



Machiavelli said:


> Naturally. But he doesn't care, he's an alpha.


Until they cheat on him. Then he aint so alpha any more


----------



## vellocet

Happyfamily said:


> Good thing we have experts to tell us what makes us happy.
> 
> Because for a minute there I thought I loved my husband, and that he loved me. Thanks for straightening this out for me. So this is what heartache looks like.



What are your ages?

And you don't have to be a smartass. My comment mainly takes into account the surprise people feel when their younger counter part actually DID better deal them.(even though I didn't state as such)


----------



## doubletrouble

Happyfamily said:


> Fair enough if we are speaking to toddlers or young children. This is an adult forum where not a single person thinks that the only important matter in spouses is their looks.
> 
> Since we are speaking as adults to other adults then what purpose could possibly be served with these kinds of false dichotomies? You have changed his wording. His wording was "rather than" a young hottie, which makes it a choice between two things: you can choose either a young hottie or else someone you can grow old with.
> 
> This implicitly carries with it the premise that the more repulsive someone is to you physically, the better candidate they are for growing old with.
> 
> Innumerable studies show that physical beauty is correlated with all kinds of good things like better health, better reproductive capability and other desirable things. That is precisely why millions of years of evolution has imprinted in men the preference for beauty.
> 
> So, being captain obvious here, you can select a young and beautiful woman who has all of the other wonderful characteristics making for a happy marriage.


Hmm, maybe I did change the wording, but it was my perception. 

My W is a beautiful woman, and I'm very pleased with that! Oh and she's 11 years my junior. I hope to get to very old age with her. I reckon she'll still be beautiful, till the day she dies.


----------



## x598

doubletrouble said:


> Hmm, maybe I did change the wording, but it was my perception.
> 
> My W is a beautiful woman, and I'm very pleased with that! Oh and she's 11 years my junior. I hope to get to very old age with her. I reckon she'll still be beautiful, till the day she dies.


i discovered my wife having affair. the D was completed fairly recently. I am 45.

a young woman walks into my life by total chance. i wasnt trolling the internet for dates, i wasnt hitting the bars. i simply wasnt looking period.

This woman has rocked my world. ultra-smart and college educated. make a six-figure salary. no baggage, no crazy ex's or other issues to handle. unbelievably beautiful. we have mutual hobbies and interests. our minds see eye to eye on everything.

we have been having some inredible times together. making me re-think many things about what i want out of life.

this woman is a definite keeper. she is 23. yet, she acts/behave/thinks far beyond her age. I have friends with late teens and early 20's kids and its like are you kidding me??

the point is, there wasnt an atraction simply beacuse of her age. but that is the reality.


----------



## bandit.45

x598 said:


> i discovered my wife having affair. the D was completed fairly recently. I am 45.
> 
> a young woman walks into my life by total chance. i wasnt trolling the internet for dates, i wasnt hitting the bars. i simply wasnt looking period.
> 
> This woman has rocked my world. ultra-smart and college educated. make a six-figure salary. no baggage, no crazy ex's or other issues to handle. unbelievably beautiful. we have mutual hobbies and interests. our minds see eye to eye on everything.
> 
> we have been having some inredible times together. making me re-think many things about what i want out of life.
> 
> this woman is a definite keeper. she is 23. yet, she acts/behave/thinks far beyond her age. I have friends with late teens and early 20's kids and its like are you kidding me??
> 
> the point is, there wasnt an atraction simply beacuse of her age. but that is the reality.


Has your xWW met her ? I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall to see her reaction. 

Awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

I'm 46 and I'm dating a. 28 year old. It is way cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli

vellocet said:


> Referring to Clint
> 
> 
> 
> Until they cheat on him. Then he aint so alpha any more


Wrong. His response is immediate divorce. That's the alpha response.


----------



## lovelygirl

bandit.45 said:


> I'm 46 and I'm dating a. 28 year old. It is way cool.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it cool because it boosts your ego and you can show off to your male friend/other males?

Or is it because you really feel for her?


----------



## Baseballmom6

My SO is 14 years older than me. I am 53 and he is 66. He's in excellent shape (more so than me) works out and runs, salt and pepper hair but on several occasions I have been asked if he was my Dad. Yikes! Funny thing is when we lived together before (me early 20s, him mid 30s) people asked me the same question. So either he looks older than I think or I look younger than I am!


----------



## Baseballmom6

I really can do math. I'm actually 52 not 53!


----------



## x598

bandit.45 said:


> Has your xWW met her ? I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall to see her reaction.
> 
> Awesome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


she knows of her, but has never met her. but that time will come.


----------



## bandit.45

lovelygirl said:


> Is it cool because it boosts your ego and you can show off to your male friend/other males?
> 
> Or is it because you really feel for her?


Both. But also because she makes me feel young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

x598 said:


> she knows of her, but has never met her. but that time will come.


Is this the same girlfriend you wrote about in your most recent thread? The one who wanted space and who you thought was cheating on you, or is this a new gal?


----------



## thummper

Gee, after reading many (although I confess, not all) of the posts on this thread, I think I must be in a minority. Young women are fine, but they're *usually* not all that experienced (I say "usually" because I know some who are obviously VERY experienced.) A beautiful older woman, to me, has far more allure. I saw a picture of a mature model who was absolutely gorgeous with soft and silky white hair pulled into a ponytail, glowing smooth blemish-free skin, and a pair of lovely, *very* shapely legs displayed in a short skirt. *sigh* I have to admit, I looked at that picture for quite awhile. Now to me, even though I'm happily married and very much in love with my wife, that is a woman fit to haunt a man's dreams..


----------



## x598

bandit.45 said:


> Is this the same girlfriend you wrote about in your most recent thread? The one who wanted space and who you thought was cheating on you, or is this a new gal?


it is.

she explained to me my divorce not being finished as source of anxiety. this was not new to me, but she said it was becoming increasingly difficult for her, and to her credit I did not recognize the magnitude of it. shortly after this, about a month ago, my divorce became final. its been a long road, but im finally at the END.

things between us have been excellent sense. I guess after being cheated on, I was being paranoid or over reacting. there was nothing going on.


----------



## larry.gray

bandit.45 said:


> Both. But also because she makes me feel young.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was expecting a simple "YES" from you.


----------



## Happyfamily

doubletrouble said:


> Hmm, maybe I did change the wording, but it was my perception.


I'm very careful about listening to exactly what people say. Obviously you harbor no resentment against age differences and I will wager the same for inter-racial marriages, gay couples, or whatever. Right? I think you are of good conscience in terms of judging others, even to the extent of giving them too much benefit of the doubt when they are busy denigrating a whole class of people. 

You see this one often, and it isn't accidental wording. Yes, when I am in a class that is being attacked with negative stereotyping I put the fangs out.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Some older guys just call it like they see it:


----------



## lovelygirl

thummper said:


> Gee, after reading many (although I confess, not all) of the posts on this thread, I think I must be in a minority. Young women are fine, but they're *usually* not all that experienced (I say "usually" because I know some who are obviously VERY experienced.) A beautiful older woman, to me, has far more allure. I saw a picture of a mature model who was absolutely gorgeous with soft and silky white hair pulled into a ponytail, glowing smooth blemish-free skin, and a pair of lovely, *very* shapely legs displayed in a short skirt. *sigh* I have to admit, I looked at that picture for quite awhile. Now to me, even though I'm happily married and very much in love with my wife, that is a woman fit to haunt a man's dreams..


Can you link us to a picture of hers?
Let's see why this woman is fit to haunt a man's dream...


----------



## I Notice The Details

Post it Thummper!


----------



## OhGeesh

lookinforhelpandhope said:


> Like male in mid-40s to mid-50s going after female mid-30s?
> 
> Curious?


Youth is sexy it sucks and it goes both ways!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Typically, you would think it is all about looks, but this doesn't seem to be the case with many people.


----------



## Happyfamily

lovelygirl said:


> Let's see why this woman is fit to haunt a man's dream...


Because she owns a good fishing boat?


----------



## I Notice The Details

Happyfamily said:


> Because she owns a good fishing boat?


:rofl:


----------



## bandit.45

Young women squeak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

How do I know? I just made my date squeak about ten minutes ago. She's sleeping now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

I don't understand the whole squeak thing.. unless one is going at it from a different position...I have squeaked a couple of times when hubs hits the top....usually doggie style.......moaning and dirty talk I think is superior


----------



## NextTimeAround

bandit.45 said:


> How do I know? I just made my date squeak about ten minutes ago. She's sleeping now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe she was farting.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I Notice The Details said:


> Some older guys just call it like they see it:



Attached Thumbnails
Why do older men go for younder women?-brent-notices-her.jpg 

That woman looks like a drag queen.


----------



## over20

NextTimeAround said:


> Maybe she was farting.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Omego

OhGeesh said:


> Youth is sexy it sucks and it goes both ways!!


Hmmm not sure. Has anyone seen pictures of Jeff Bridges lately? He's hotter than some average looking 30 year old by far.

I'm in my mid 40s. I'm married, but even if I weren't the whole dating younger thing just doesn't appeal to me -- the cougar thingy. Yuck.

But the other way around, sure. My exH is dating someone much younger than he is. I have two friends in their 60s both dating women in their 40s (money is not the issue, both guys are really attractive and the women are educated and have their own means.)


----------



## Omego

vellocet said:


> It didn't get pulled off for Demi, and it was all too predictable how that was going to turn out.


Yup, I've been shaking my head over that one. We knew what was going to happen.


----------



## Machiavelli

Omego said:


> Hmmm not sure. Has anyone seen pictures of Jeff Bridges lately? He's hotter than some average looking 30 year old by far.
> 
> I'm in my mid 40s. I'm married, but even if I weren't the whole dating younger thing just doesn't appeal to me -- the cougar thingy. Yuck.
> 
> But the other way around, sure. My exH is dating someone much younger than he is. I have two friends in their 60s both dating women in their 40s (money is not the issue, both guys are really attractive and the women are educated and have their own means.)


women have the upper hand in dating until about age 30. Then it switches over.


----------



## Omego

Machiavelli said:


> women have the upper hand in dating until about age 30. Then it switches over.


That seems about right, although there's always the exception to the rule. I do have a few women friends over 55 who told me that it was more difficult for them to find men with whom they felt compatible. I also know of a few who had absolutely no trouble whatsoever dating after their divorces. 
A friend of mine told me about a friend of hers who is in her 60s (beautiful and very confident) and dating a 35 year old man. Don't know the details but definitely the exception.

Remember the movie Harold and Maude?


----------



## I Notice The Details

...Wow


----------



## magnoliagal

Omego said:


> That seems about right, although there's always the exception to the rule. I do have a few women friends over 55 who told me that it was more difficult for them to find men with whom they felt compatible. I also know of a few who had absolutely no trouble whatsoever dating after their divorces.
> A friend of mine told me about a friend of hers who is in her 60s (beautiful and very confident) and dating a 35 year old man. Don't know the details but definitely the exception.
> 
> Remember the movie Harold and Maude?


If it comes from Hollywood, it's suspect, at best.


----------



## Holland

Machiavelli said:


> women have the upper hand in dating until about age 30. Then it switches over.


Actually my experience has been the complete opposite as has the post divorce experiences of friends and family. Women still have the upper hand in their 40's and beyond. In fact I found it even easier to meet men, post divorce and in my 40's.


----------



## Machiavelli

Omego said:


> That seems about right, although there's always the exception to the rule. I do have a few women friends over 55 who told me that it was more difficult for them to find men with whom they felt compatible. I also know of a few who had absolutely no trouble whatsoever dating after their divorces.
> A friend of mine told me about a friend of hers who is in her 60s (beautiful and very confident) and dating a 35 year old man. Don't know the details but definitely the exception.
> 
> Remember the movie Harold and Maude?


Well, Harold wasn't exactly Dirty Harry was he?

However, I tell most of my 50-60 year old female clients that if they aren't getting hit on by men half their age, I'm not doing my job. Be that as it may, marriage isn't likely to be on the horizon with any of these guys.


----------



## Machiavelli

Holland said:


> Actually my experience has been the complete opposite as has the post divorce experiences of friends and family. Women still have the upper hand in their 40's and beyond. In fact I found it even easier to meet men, post divorce and in my 40's.


Women over forty have a very low marriage rate and a lower remarriage rate than men. Now, that may be of their own accord, after all about 75% of divorces are filed by women, but men over forty tend to remarry at a faster and greater weight than their ex-wives. And they tend to remarry women considerably younger than themselves.


----------



## Holland

Machiavelli said:


> Women over forty have a very low marriage rate and a lower remarriage rate than men. Now, that may be of their own accord, after all about 75% of divorces are filed by women, but men over forty tend to remarry at a faster and greater weight than their ex-wives. And they tend to remarry women considerably younger than themselves.


The post I previously quoted was about dating, my personal (and that of friends) experience is the complete opposite of your opinion. 
Ok so now you are talking about marriage which is vastly different from dating. Many women in my bracket have no problem dating but in my age/financial and life experience bracket many women choose not to remarry. That is not because they cannot find men it is because they prefer not to be married, it is a choice not a life sentence bestowed on them due to their age.

FWIW the fastest growing type of relationship in Australia is monogamous couples that do not co habitate. Again this is through choice.


----------



## Machiavelli

Holland said:


> The post I previously quoted was about dating, my personal (and that of friends) experience is the complete opposite of your opinion.
> Ok so now you are talking about marriage which is vastly different from dating. Many women in my bracket have no problem dating but in my age/financial and life experience bracket many women choose not to remarry. That is not because they cannot find men it is because they prefer not to be married, it is a choice not a life sentence bestowed on them due to their age.
> 
> FWIW the fastest growing type of relationship in Australia is monogamous couples that do not co habitate. Again this is through choice.


You are correct that there is a difference between "sexual market value" and "marriage market value." They aren't the same thing. However, married or single, after about age 27, high value males can pull younger, more attractive women than they could previously. The notice of which is the purpose of this thread.

Women are at their hottest between 19-25 and trend down (always going to be some exceptions, Sophia L peaked around 30), but men come into their own around 25-33, then start trending down.


----------



## Holland

Yes it was the purpose of this thread however it does not change the fact that your opinion about women over 30 is simply that, your opinion. IME and that of the circle of women I know, your opinion is incorrect. 

The other side is also that women choose men that are older than them for a reason, most because they want a more mature (sexually, emotionally etc) man. So it is a win/win. Seems you are trying to say that women are redundant when they hit 30, this is not true at all.


----------



## Jellybeans

Machiavelli said:


> Be that as it may, marriage isn't likely to be on the horizon with any of these guys.


Meh. Marriage. I would like to find a man to date who's got quite a few years on me (middle-aged) and who does NOT want to get married. I sure as hell don't. But I admit, I do have a thing for older men lately. It's like my eyes have been unveiled. Bow-chicka-bow-wow.


----------



## MSP

Holland said:


> Yes it was the purpose of this thread however it does not change the fact that your opinion about women over 30 is simply that, your opinion. IME and that of the circle of women I know, your opinion is incorrect.


Actually, Mach's opinion is backed up by facts from the US census and similar reports.

Women over 35 get remarried at a lower rate than men. Also, they tend to have less social and affectionate contact at all, with anyone. Here is a quote from the 2010 census:

_Almost 9 in 10 men (87%) dated after their divorce, compared to 8 in 10 women (79%)… Among those who dated after the divorce, more than half of men (54%) but fewer women remarried (39%) . . . Many women, especially those who have not remarried (69%), do not touch or hug at all sexually. An even larger majority of women who have not remarried do not engage in sexual intercourse (77% saying not at all), in comparison with about half of men (49%) who have not remarried. _

Holland, your observations do not represent the broader population--at least on this side of the world. I suspect that Australia would mirror the US in this, since it does in many other aspects of relationships.


----------



## Holland

The Australia census does not ask the type of question you have cited above. However that still does not change the fact that women are not remarrying through choice, it is not because they are redundant after 30 as M seems to believe.

Marry Again? Nine Reasons Divorced Women Choose Not To | MORE Magazine

Turning point in US as more women choose not to marry | World news | The Guardian

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/16/u...26c472ee5&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&_r=0

just a few of the multitude of articles discussing the topic. There are plenty of local ones too but these are all American I think. 
Not denying that many older men like younger women but absolutely do not agree that older women are not marrying because they are older. If anything they are choosing not to marry or remarry because they are wiser than the previous generations.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Jellybeans said:


> Meh. Marriage. I would like to find a man to date who's got quite a few years on me (middle-aged) and who does NOT want to get married. I sure as hell don't. But I admit, I do have a thing for older men lately. It's like my eyes have been unveiled. Bow-chicka-bow-wow.


Quieres un _buen_ papi chulo!

( Lol, hope I said it right?)


----------



## Omego

Machiavelli said:


> Well, Harold wasn't exactly Dirty Harry was he?


LOL, no far from it!


----------



## vellocet

I Notice The Details said:


> ...Wow


From the very first sight, she knew......she just had to have him.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Is it the thrill an older man gets when noticing the charms of a younger woman?


----------

